# Anyone become pregnant from precum?



## babiielove

I was just wondering if anyone has become pregnant from pre ejaculate fluid or the pull out method.


----------



## NatalieB

_Not that I know of_


----------



## Serene123

To be honest I think that happens to like, 1 in a million people lol


----------



## Louisa K

I wouldn't use the 'pull out' method as a form of contraception though lol


----------



## polo_princess

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> To be honest I think that happens to like, 1 in a million people lol

me too, i dont think it happens that often


----------



## Serene123

Still, it's possible, and like Louisa said, I wouldn't use it as a form of contraception lol


----------



## NatalieB

Louisa K said:


> I wouldn't use the 'pull out' method as a form of contraception though lol

_Agreed! _


----------



## terri120988

I WOULD JUST USE A CONDOM OR THE PILL HUN dont risk it :dohh:


----------



## leeanne

Agreed. If you are sexually active best consider getting on the pill or using condoms. Better to be on the pill though!


----------



## mBLACK

Especially because you know that even with those odds, if you're the one who uses the pull out method, that one in a million people will probably land on you, JUST BECAUSE. It seems to be the way life works. I don't personally know anybody who got pregnant using the pull out method, but it is possible, so I'd stay away from it if I were you, dear.


----------



## Serene123

I actually know more pregnant people who used a condom than the pull out method. How weird is that? :rofl:


----------



## NatalieB

:rofl:


----------



## TashaAndBump

My husband got his ex pregnant with precum (unless he's being dishonest with me about them not actually having sex! lol) I might have a few of the minor details wrong it's a long time since he told me this story... Sadly the girl in question had a miscarriage very early on in their pregnancy - but the baby was there, and caused by my hubby simply rubbing his very fertile man-parts against her! They probs would have had sex but I think he said her mom burst in on them! :rofl: (Just dawned on me how weird it is that I know the exact ins and outs of this... :doh: lol)


----------



## ella170

i got pregnant with pre-cum. never had sex education or spoke to my parents about sex. SO i thought u could only get pregnant if the boy actually cums inside u, but i was wrong. i wouldnt risk it


----------



## miel

leeanne said:


> Agreed. If you are sexually active best consider getting on the pill or using condoms. Better to be on the pill though!

agree with you leanne but condoms will protect you against sexual diseases so using both it's the best :)


----------



## TashaAndBump

Yes don't forget that the pill doesn't protect you against STIs or STDs; I am so, so lucky to have my darling little girl because I made this mistake once and contracted something which led to me getting Pelvic Inflammatory Disease, which greatly reduced my chances of being able to concieve - it could have made me infertile - but here I am with my gorgeous little baby so I'm just incredibly lucky I guess!


----------



## _Alice_

Please use a condom, you can get them free from family planning clinics. It's really not wise to think it wont happen to you.
And to be honest sweetie, it would be very irresponsible for you to rely on this method.

:hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

TashaAndBump said:


> Yes don't forget that the pill doesn't protect you against STIs or STD!

Good point tasha i was just going to mention that myself


----------



## momandpeanut

my cousin got pregnant using the pull out method !!


----------



## kookie

i got pregnant with my second son using pull out method so it does happen get on the pill and use condoms,.


----------



## Vickie

Agreed with the others, best to use the pill AND a condom (to protect against STD's)


----------



## brownhairedmom

If I were to do it all over again, I'd be on so many horomones and so much latex my body wouldn't know what to do with itself, except not get pregnant!!!

I don't know anyone who has, but I think the people that DO...it happens because they don't pull out FAST enough...


----------



## Abbys_Mummy

DO NOT USE THE PULL OUT METHOD PLEASE hello just take my advice not only using the pull out method will pre cum be transfered which i think has been proven that there is next to no sperm in but sometimes yes like my OH was a little to late to pull out in the spare of the moment.


----------



## leeanne

miel said:


> agree with you leanne but condoms will protect you against sexual diseases so using both it's the best :)

Very true hon!


----------



## BeckyBoo

My son is a result of pull out method from one time because were drunk and neither of us could get the condom on. So simple answer... yes you can lol.


----------



## TashaAndBump

worried_mum said:


> DO NOT USE THE PULL OUT METHOD PLEASE hello just take my advice not only using the pull out method will *pre cum be transfered which i think has been proven that there is next to no sperm in *but sometimes yes like my OH was a little to late to pull out in the spare of the moment.

That's incorrect. In fact quite the opposite, it has been proven that there are approximately 300,000 sperm at the tip of the penis prior to ejaculation (pre-cum). If your boyfriend inserts his penis into your vagina and tries to withdraw before ejaculation, these sperm can be "milked" into your vagina and you can become pregnant if it is at the right time of the month. (In a full ejaculate, there are more than 3 million sperm.)

I would definately reccomend the birth control pill and condoms if you are going to be having sex (whether he cums or not!!) or indeed if his penis is going to go anywhere near your vagina!


----------



## Serene123

I think the amount of sperm in precum depends on a number of things. Wouldn't chance it though..


----------



## missjess

I agree with being on the pill and using a condom!!! Why risk anything?


----------



## Louisa K

Exactly Jess.. If you don't want a baby (or catch an std), there are lots of ways to have safe sex nowadays..

It wasn't an amazing super duper miracle that I have only got pregnant when I decided I was ready for a baby.... I was just very careful before hand.. lol


----------



## msashanne

yeah, it actually happened to my Mom. the result is my brother  she was 15 years old.


----------



## xarlenex

Me and my partner used the pull out method when we had run out of condoms. Thats how my boy came about too. I believed there wasnt sperm in pre-cum.

That or the drunken night in london..Im not really sure as they dr messed up my due dates!


----------



## Novbaby08

Thats how I got preggo, pull out method, is not a sure fire way to keep from getting pregnant


----------



## mummy2b

nope, i did get pregnant on the pill though!!!! but hey it isn't an accident she's a suprise lol!!


----------



## Novbaby08

mummy2b said:


> nope, i did get pregnant on the pill though!!!! but hey it isn't an accident she's a suprise lol!!


LOL thats what I say as well:blush:


----------



## maddiwatts19

TashaAndBump said:


> (Just dawned on me how weird it is that I know the exact ins and outs of this... :doh: lol)

Hahaha!! the ins and outs of this! just made me laugh when talking about pulling out as a form of contraception!! :blush: think i have the mind of a child! lol!...


----------



## TashaAndBump

maddiwatts19 said:


> Hahaha!! the ins and outs of this! just made me laugh when talking about pulling out as a form of contraception!! :blush: think i have the mind of a child! lol!...

Hahahahahaha!!!!!!! :rofl: No pun intended!!! :rofl:


----------

